# Console Next Gen: come vi comporterete?



## Livestrong (14 Giugno 2013)

Come da titolo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Giugno 2013)

PS4 non subito, anche se non passerà tantissimo tempo.
Nel secondo semestre 2014 penso di prenderla.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Giugno 2013)

PS4 dopo qualche mese, il tempo di far uscire quelle sempre difettate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2013)

Se va Fifa 14 nella mia vecchia Xbox allora siamo a posto così 
A parte gli scherzi avevo già pensato di passare alle nuove console, magari Play perché ci sono le esclusive, in tal senso direi proprio Play 4.


----------



## Livestrong (14 Giugno 2013)

Io credo andrò di day one.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Giugno 2013)

PS4 ma non adesso...almeno altri 4-5 anni


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2013)

Ho votato altro, non mi prendo nessuna delle due console e mi tengo i soldi per comprarmi una gtx 780


----------



## Ale (14 Giugno 2013)

ps4 dopo un po di tempo


----------



## gabuz (14 Giugno 2013)

Aspetterò, tanto da settembre con GTA sarò a posto per un pò di tempo. Non ho preferenze tra PS4 o Xbox, voglio vedere se dopo i primi mesi, visto il preventivabile flop di vendite, MS cambierà strategia oppure no.


----------



## juventino (14 Giugno 2013)

Prenderò la PS4, forse al Day One. Poi con più calma (e sopratutto dopo un prevedibilissimo taglio di prezzo), se vi saranno altri titoli del calibro di Ryse, prenderò anche una Xbox One.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Giugno 2013)

Al 90% PS4,ma non so ancora se al D1.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Giugno 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ho votato altro, non mi prendo nessuna delle due console e mi tengo i soldi per comprarmi una gtx 780



La scelta più saggia.

Il fascino di una console è sicuramente inarrivabile, ma un buon PC gli darà sempre le piste (ed inoltre l'online è sempre gratis )


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Giugno 2013)

ps4 ma credo almeno tra 1 anno per vari motivi,ho la ps3 da nemmeno 2 anni e ci sono molti titoli che voglio giocare,il prezzo calerà un pò il che fa sempre bene nonostante reputi il prezzo al day one già molto buono,perché le consolle dei primi di mesi possono dare problemi e poi per aspettare che escano magari nuove versioni come la slim perché le consolle enormi non mi piacciono


----------



## Liuke (15 Giugno 2013)

se ci sarà watch dogs al lancio ps4 al d1


----------



## DennyJersey (15 Giugno 2013)

Prima aspetto l'uscita, recensioni approfondite e i primi mesi e poi vediamo.


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2013)

Ho preso la PS3 ottobre scorso, un pò in colpevole ritardo diciamo, ma ora il vantaggio è che mi son preso già 13 giochi, la maggior parte a 14 o 19€, al massimo ne ho spesi 38.

Mi prendessi la PS4 non potrei certo fare una cosa del genere visto quanto costeranno i giochi, siccome un gioco mi dura al massimo un mesetto quando va bene, direi che aspetto un bel pò per prenderla.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (15 Giugno 2013)

se non avessi fatto l'abbonamento proprio ieri, avrei già ordinanto l'xbox one in edizione limitata


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2013)

Me le regalerà tutte [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Me le regalerà tutte @Splendidi Incisivi


Ma cosa vuoi Danner


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi Danner



Una PS4


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Una PS4


Il presidente ha fatto un sacrificio economico enorme per trattenere la vecchia Xbox arcade, siamo a posto così


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il presidente ha fatto un sacrificio economico enorme per trattenere la vecchia Xbox arcade, siamo a posto così


Chiederò al negozio un prestito con diritto di riscatto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Chiederò al negozio un prestito con diritto di riscatto


Soltanto cash


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Soltanto cash



"La PS4? Speriamo il GameStop la svincoli, in quel caso la prenderemo" 

Cmq basta con le battute mi stai riempiendo lo spazio per la firma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> "La PS4? Speriamo il GameStop la svincoli, in quel caso la prenderemo"
> 
> Cmq basta con le battute mi stai riempiendo lo spazio per la firma


So che sei un mio ammiratore


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> So che sei un mio ammiratore



Finché mi paghi


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Giugno 2013)

Sicuramente aspettero' almeno un annetto,nel 2007 presi la ps3 poco dopo il lancio svenandomi(500 euro+permuta della ps2).E feci una gran cavolata perche'la distribuzione di giochi di rilievo fu piuttosto lenta


----------



## vota DC (15 Giugno 2013)

Ho il portatile, sempre lo stesso da quasi 4 anni. E avrei avuto quello vecchio se non fosse partito. In questi anni mai sentito la necessità di cambiare: non è come nei vecchi tempi dove i giochi aumentano i requisiti. Devo vedere quanta roba che il portatile non si può permettere viene fuori: in passato sono rimasto fino al 1997 con il 386 senza problemi.


----------



## Brain84 (15 Giugno 2013)

Tra Beyond w GTA in autunno, credo la prenderò tipo a gennaio, giusto dopo un paio di mesi di rodiaggio


----------



## Livestrong (15 Giugno 2013)

Comunque io presi la ps3 al d1 nel lontano 2007 e non ho mai avuto problemi. Credo siano leggende metropolitane anche quelle sui modelli difettosi, più che altro credo che certe cose capitino a chi spreme le console giocandoci 24 ore di fila.


----------



## Miro (15 Giugno 2013)

Prenderò Xbox One entro massimo 2 anni dal lancio.


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Giugno 2013)

MS ha messo dei giochi in download gratuito , 2 al mese , per chi ha l 'abbonamento gold.

saranno anche giochi vecchi, ma intanto fino a dicembre sono a posto......


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (16 Giugno 2013)

secondo voi quanto la valuteranno la ps3 al day one dell'uscita ps4?


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Giugno 2013)

E' sempre meglio non acquistare le console al momento del lancio, potrebbero presentare problemi o vari difetti. Meglio aspettare, così cala anche un pò il prezzo (che devo ammettere che è piuttosto basso).


----------



## Tahva (17 Giugno 2013)

Comprerò sicuramente PS4, se non al lancio (per motivi legati al fatto che non so se avrò subito la disponibilità monetaria e perché non mi piace fare da cavia  ) allora pochi mesi dopo.
Tra Metal Gear Sold V, Kingdom Hearts III, Final Fantasy XV, Elder Scrolls Online e l'abbonamento che ho già attivo a PlayStation Plus, sono molto convinta di optare per Sony - che avrà pure il prezzo e la non costrizione all'online ogni 24 ore, dalla sua.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2013)

ero orientato verso la Xbox poi hanno fatto uscire quella ***** e mi sa che mi prendo la ps4


----------



## prebozzio (17 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Comunque io presi la ps3 al d1 nel lontano 2007 e non ho mai avuto problemi. Credo siano leggende metropolitane anche quelle sui modelli difettosi, più che altro credo che certe cose capitino a chi spreme le console giocandoci 24 ore di fila.


Pure a me non ha mai dato problemi, e la presi pochissimo dopo l'uscita...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2013)

La mia PS3 Fat 60 GB del day one funziona ancora.

Ma non gioco mille ore al giorno e non gioco mai online, forse dipende da quello.


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Giugno 2013)

Prima di passare alla nuova generazione penso che aspetterò 3 anni, quindi di tempo per decidere ce ne è 
Attualmente sono più orientato verso ps4, se capitasse una super offertona la prenderei anche prima.Però in tre anni tante cose possono cambiare...


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Giugno 2013)

Se vi può interessare, portando 3 giochi recenti a GameStop la PS4 vi costerà 269 Euro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Giugno 2013)

al momento mi è molto passata la passione per i videogiochi, fino a 2/3 anni fa giocavo molto ma adesso praticamente niente


----------

